# Crypt ID



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

hi, i'm a bit confused about the crypts i have? anyone can list them from tall to short? there is 3, all i know is the bronze crypt 


Also what is this other one?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Grasshopper, these photos are not enough for a really good ID. Maybe a good guess!
I assume from their look that they are commoner species. Some, like wendtii have many varieties.

Bill


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

lol =( i got these before i got interested in crypts, so i didn't pay attention to what they are. Now it brothers me that i don't know what they are besides wendtii variety. =(


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The brown one in the background might be a common form of Cryptocoryne beckettii, because the margin is rolled downwards and has long waves, compare: 
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/bec/bec_x_Krombholz_x.jpg
http://www.heimbiotop.de/cryptocoryne.html#crypbeck (pic of submerged plant further below)


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I think you need to see the flower spathe to get a better idea, lots of close up pics of it opened from all angles if i am not mistaken. The idea of getting into identifying crypts is daunting and intimidating to say the least, the more I look into it the more puzzled I become. They are definitely beautiful plants though. I want to have a crypt tank one day after I recoup from funding my current setup. Hopefully you can get your crypts to flower and then get a positive ID. Good luck


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> The brown one in the background might be a common form of Cryptocoryne beckettii, because the margin is rolled downwards and has long waves, compare:
> http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/bec/bec_x_Krombholz_x.jpg
> http://www.heimbiotop.de/cryptocoryne.html#crypbeck (pic of submerged plant further below)


I agree. I think front left is probably this:
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html

The rest of the green ones maybe _C. walkeri_? Hard to say, but I think so.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

the one on the second and third picture looks similar to what is sold over here as "wendtii green", but even then, these are just tradenames that don't say anything about the origin of the plant. So my guess would be "probably some form of _C. wendtii_", which is the also the closest you can get to an identification if you get it to flower.


----------

